# Playalinda beach



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

We did the incomoing tide yesterday. We got to the beach around low tide and fished to almost high. Fishing was real slow, caught a few nice blues, but no whiting or pomps. ended up having a sand spike tip over and dumping my tidewater 30la in the surf.......^&%^%#$. I guess it worked out no fish to clean so spent 2 hrs tearing the reel apart and reasembling. Hope every body else had better luck than me. going to try again this afternoon, maybe a little better luck. Tight lines all


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Went back again today, still no pomps but lots of blues and a few large whiting. Used a blue head for shark and got ahold of a monster. after 25 min of battle and almost striping me twice broke my line  oh well guess a little more pacience next time. The battle was fun and exausting. tight lines all


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Did you ever get a eye ball on it  
I no it's bad enough when the line break's , but when you can't see what it might have been that is the pit's for sure.  
They just love those head's don't they.


----------

